# POST YOUR DECORATING ENTRY PICS HERE



## Marty (Dec 1, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Merry Christmas Everyone![/SIZE]

This is the thread to post your decorating contest entry picture.

On your post, please include your name (besides your forum name) and entry as BARN DECORATING CONTEST OR HORSE DECORATING CONTEST. There will be a first place and second place prize for each catagory.

You have until December 14th to enter.

Winners will be announced on December 15.

Enter as many pictures as you would like. If entering a video, put the link also on this thread.

Remember that it is not the amount of decorations that you have used; it is how well you used them. No fake backgrounds using clip art or graphics please!

Good luck and have fun.

Let the games begin!


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 1, 2008)

Christina, Horse Decorating Contest:







Krackerjack, Red and Queenie


----------



## Marty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you Miss Christina. They look adorable, well groomed, and love the halters and festive lead rope colors too; nice touch.


----------



## TDSMITH (Dec 2, 2008)

DANS COWBOY PAINT Says Merry Christmas to all from Double TT Ranch Minis and Tack


----------



## Sandee (Dec 3, 2008)

Barn Decorating - [SIZE=14pt]Merry Christmas to All![/SIZE]






Sandra Navarre


----------



## Marty (Dec 4, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Wonderful Sandee![/SIZE]


----------



## shawna (Dec 4, 2008)

Barn Decorting. shawna Covey


----------



## Marty (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you Shawna! Nice!


----------



## kayla221444 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandee said:


> Barn Decorating - [SIZE=14pt]Merry Christmas to All![/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how cute I love it!


----------



## Millstone Farm (Dec 6, 2008)

Are entries featuring the boss of the barn allowed??






If so, here's mine....






Martha Millstone of Millstone Farm


----------



## Gini (Dec 7, 2008)

Millstone Farm said:


> Are entries featuring the boss of the barn allowed??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How cute is this picture!!!! I loved it and what a pretty girl you have there


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 7, 2008)

Here are my entries. This is our adopted rescue mare " Honey" getting into the holiday spirit.
















Debbie Bostian

Horse decorating entry


----------



## Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh goodness these are getting fantastic! Keep 'em coming guys, these are terrific![/SIZE]



Are entries featuring the boss of the barn allowed??

Well dang Martha, that is the cutest barn manager I've ever seen, would you look at that outfit! and if I were judgeing dogs he'd be a winner! Judging horses and barns only!


----------



## Sandee (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, Debbie, I hope you're making Christmas cards with one of those pictures. They are so cute!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 10, 2008)

I cropped and framed this....but if that is not allowed, then here is another:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Cute Cute Cute RJR!



[/SIZE]

Keep them coming people!

I have all these prizes to give out!


----------



## Gini (Dec 10, 2008)

Marty said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Cute Cute Cute RJR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=14pt]*Prizes did you say prizes??? *[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt] *Where's the darn camera I can never find it when I need it!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Heck yes I have prizes! And they are NICE too~ I have four boxes that measure 10" X 10" sitting in my room just waiting to be awarded! I loved them so much I bought one for myself![/SIZE]

You guys better had get to steppin and decorate~!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 10, 2008)

Journey's End at the Tomball Parade Vickie, Gracie, Sirena & Billy Ray


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 10, 2008)

Journey's End - Spirit at the Market Street Parade with Nancie & Sirena






Vickie Hilliard


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]YAY! Jouney's End I see a decorated horsey![/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm hoping to get mine uploaded and posted this weekend(Friday). I can't find my cord to plug my camera into the computer and my laptop needs a new charger cord ( that is the easiest way to download them as I can just plug i my memory card in it). So pics coming soon.

Christy

I do have one of the horses and kids I will put in and then the barn ones later.

Cassidy, Noah, Honey, and Bell






Cassidy and Honey






Decorated Horses


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 10, 2008)

As many as we want ? I have a few more then



Are the added borders OK ?
















Motley Meadow Farm

Debbie Bostian


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Wonderful Christy!



[/SIZE]

Sure you can enter as many pictures as you want! One of them will be the winner. Adding borders andbackgrounds for stageing purposes is fine, just as long as they are not fake backgrounds or clip art such as adding a fake Santa hat, or cutting out your horse to place him in a snowy background that isn't real, things like that. Remember I am not judging photography, just how well you have utilized your decorations.

Keep them coming! This is soooooooo fun and entertaining too!


----------



## MInx (Dec 10, 2008)

*



OH gosh Marty I miss it all so..thanks for the trouble you are going to for the forum family..this is part of what I miss the most, but at least Carl adn I can go here and watch and still be part of it all..*

Bless you Marty and everyone else this wonderufl Christmas season. He's not a horse but our little Christmas rescue boy, Tanner, brother to Tonka.






Love you all!

Maxine


----------



## Gini (Dec 10, 2008)

mad for mini's said:


> As many as we want ? I have a few more then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Debbie

I love that middle picture!!!!



That should be on a Christmas Card.


----------



## maplegum (Dec 11, 2008)

I have to get cracking I see. My photos won't have any snow though. No snow here in Australia, especially this time of the year!

Great photos everyone, I love the Christmas Sprit.


----------



## Marty (Dec 11, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am posting these pics for LilStars[/SIZE]

You'll have to stop by and tell us what their names are

Horse decorating division











[SIZE=12pt]Very cute indeed. Thank you for your entry![/SIZE]


----------



## lilstars (Dec 11, 2008)

oh thank you marty so much!!!

the white one is my stallion nfc egyptian kings supersport "sporty"

and the brown is hawk hollows dusty sunrise "sonny"

thanks again and may i say everyones pics are so cute

angel


----------



## albahurst (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh, stars! I can't find my decorations!!! Did my husband chuck them out when I wasn't looking??? Oh, no! Oh, no! I may have to improvise





Everyone's pics are so cute!

Peggy


----------



## Bay Mare (Dec 12, 2008)

http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn124/1...th_PICT3608.jpg

Merry Christmas from Tony the Pony and Carmela (RSB Look At me)


----------



## shawna (Dec 12, 2008)

Here you go . I added alittle more to my Barn







The Barn lite up at Night


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Marty,

We decided to get the horses into the spirit of things and snapped a couple pictures.

MERRY CHRISTMAS from Birchcrestminis - Cathy Mcdevitt and Mark Letourneau

Barn Decorating and Horse Decorating
















It even started to snow. Happy Holidays everyone !!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 13, 2008)

Her's my pictures in bigger form.

Christy


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 13, 2008)

Entry for horse decoration contest:

Pyro, 6 month old mini gelding.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, last ones. This is my last effort of getting a group photo, two just didn't want to participate



I was only able to grab the attention of these four





Star,Caspian,Muffy and Phoebe






This is Muffy, she is almost two and only maybe 25" probably more like 24" She is my little doll.



She layed down in the snow with her present so she ended up all snowy for this pic.






This harness made of ribbons and beads will most likely be the only one Muffy will ever have to wear. I think she is too small for a real one


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2008)

Alliman Joy Dan Patch My first mini he is now 18 years old and a great driving horse.

Alice


----------



## candycar (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's my try at horse decorating. Hubby had to go lay down after trying to get shots of my girls trying to stay still! LOL mad for minis, I know what you mean! What a great idea for yours! Too cute!

JellyBean






Lexus






Together






Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bay Mare (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am very new to the board and I am having trouble posting a picture. A link shows up but not the picture. How do I get it to show the photo?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 13, 2008)

Bay Mare said:


> Hi,I am very new to the board and I am having trouble posting a picture. A link shows up but not the picture. How do I get it to show the photo?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


It's okay. BEcause we can click it and see the picture.

Christy


----------



## albahurst (Dec 13, 2008)

I am going to try posting a photo here. If it works, then I will come back and tell you about it! lol







This is our weanling filly, Alba Hursts Amica! She has decided to be 'naughty at Christmas'! Not really, but for this photo, she is ! Here she is stealing the decorations off the Christmas tree. I think she is saying, "Uh, oh....I am in big trouble now!"

We just decided to go 'funny' with the horse decorating! In a way, she decorated herself!

Happy holidays!

Peggy


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Peggy,

She is a really cute filly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Aww, I really love all of the pictures on this thread
























OH!






*

*yes that is a lot of emoticons*


----------



## albahurst (Dec 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]May the scars we bear from 2008 not distract us from the joy of this holiday season.[/SIZE]

This is Blondie. She is my sweet mare who went though an agonizing sinus surgery this fall, only to have it fail. She then was cared for by an excellent team of specialists and is recovering nicely so far. I just can't tell you how bonded this mare and I are after going through this stressful time. What a sweetheart!

Peggy

[SIZE=8pt]horse decoration[/SIZE]

PS Thank you, Susan.


----------



## wrs (Dec 14, 2008)

William & Rebecca Shepherd, Barn Decorating Contest


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Dec 14, 2008)

Thought I might as well add mine too!

This is my daughter with Diablo






Diablo with the snowman






and Diablo with his Santa hat!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok Marty - Here ya go - I only had time for a little decorating.

A little garland in the barn with bows and candy canes.






Hilda and Dixie - my two mares that I am fostering for CMHR.






Me, Hilda and Dixie -






Me and my favorite boy in the whole world - Magic Mans All Izon Me with his Who's Your Santa? Hat on.






This is my sweet Jewel with her snowman earmuffs on! PURE CUTENESS!! She is also the horse in my avatar - isn't it amazing what a bunch of hair will do to change to complete look? LOL


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a few more from me.

Nicole and Jasper






Cheyenne






Jack


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 14, 2008)

What great pics!!!

Here are mine. It has rained soooo bad but we did the best we could

Here is the barn decorated






Here is the horse decorated






From Rodie's Mini Ranch

Lea aka zoey829

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kathey (Dec 14, 2008)

OK - here are my barn lights I do every year.






This is my sign decoarted.


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my gosh beautiful people I had no idea this was going to be so hard and have so many horses and barns enter. You surely are making my job of judging hard for me! You are all so WONDERFUL!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Much love to all[/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 15, 2008)

You guys have done a fantastic job with all your decorating. Your barns put my house to shame as I haven't done a single thing yet. Oh well....


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 15, 2008)

Reindeer Dream and tiny reindeer-in-training, Mable, wish everyone a very Merry Christmas from Maple Mountain Miniatures!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]THE WINNERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED TODAY![/SIZE]

STAY TUNED

This is hard!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 15, 2008)

Marty- I got your message and I'm trying to get them bigger. I might have to email them to you is that okay? I can't get tehm any bigger from Phototbucket, as my kodak camera made them really small.

Christy


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Christie, I was able to blow them up and some others on this end on all the pictures that came in too small. I needed to see all the details better but I've got it covered. Thanks.

Adding: Christie: would you please quit goofing around and post your pictures back on your thread? lol


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 15, 2008)

Marty- Okay

Chrsty


----------



## Marty (Dec 15, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]Thank you all so much for entering the contest. I hope you had fun with it and I know everyone else enjoyed your efforts. I know exactly how difficult it was for everyone to get those horses decorated and make them be still for just a minute while you take a picture. I also know how hard it is to be climbing on ladders to hang that one special decoration in your barn in hopes you will have placed it where you think it looks good. To everyone that entered A BIG THANK YOU for helping our holiday season be brighter. You all deserve a great round of appaluse. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Winners: please PM me with your home address and I will be getting your prizes in the mail and I do hope you enjoy them![/SIZE]

Here are your winners:

[SIZE=12pt]HORSE DECORATING:[/SIZE]

first place: Debbi, Mad for Minis

THERE IS A TIE FOR SECOND PLACE!

Christina Ski and Alice

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]BARN DECORATING:[/SIZE]

first place: Sandee

second place: Casnos Minis

[SIZE=12pt]THANK YOU EVERYONE FROM THE BRAVE LITTLE PRANCERS ON THE MOUNTAIN! and to Mary Lou for allowing us to have this contest.[/SIZE]

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!

Much Love,

Marty


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas to all the winners! Thanks Marty and Lil Beginnings for giving us this bit of fun for the season!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 15, 2008)

To save everybody searching for them Debbie's adorable pictures are on page 2. Christina & Alice are on page 4. Too Cute!!!

Casino Minis on page 4 and Sandee page 1. You ladies did a great job. I've got a house that hasn't been touched yet if anyone's interested.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh ! I have never won anything in my entire life ! Thank you so much for creating this contest Marty. I had so much fun and it gave me an excuse to spend a little extra time in the barn ( like I needed one)




I'm not so sure that the horses appreciated it but they survived. Everyone's pictures were great and congrats to the other winners. I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday Season !


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 15, 2008)

I loved this contest. Thanks Marty. Congradulations to everyone that won, and everyone's pictures were great.

Christy


----------



## Connie P (Dec 15, 2008)

Everyone did just a Fantastic Job! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2008)

Marty thanks for all the fun with the xmas contest. Alice


----------



## Gini (Dec 15, 2008)

*[SIZE=14pt]Congratulations to everyone! Marty thank you for running this contest and I just know with all the great entry's you had a really hard job.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Sandee (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the contest, Marty. Loved all the pictures. :love


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome, so glad to be a part of this contest and an honor to place 2nd. Tough competition, everyone went all out this year. Hope we can do this again next Christmas











Christina


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 16, 2008)

"Thank you to all of you who went to the trouble to enter your great pictures I enjoyed everyone. Thank you Marty for following through and doing this and I also hope it can be a yearly thing. Congratulations to the winners and to all who entered you ALL did a GREAT job.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats!!! Thanks for having the contest it got my butt up and decorating. May all have a nice holiday!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 16, 2008)

Marty this was so fun to see everyones decorations..

I just havent had the time what with my sisters breast cancer and all. I wanted to decorate , maybe next year if you have it again...

Congrats to the winners and thanks everyone for going to the work to make it so neat!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!

This was fun- thanks, Marty, for doing this special contest. The photos were great!

Happy holidays!

Peggy


----------



## shawna (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to the Winners and Thank you Marty, I had fun Decorating And participating in the contest. Everyones Decorations were Great.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners!

Thanks Marty, that was fun!

All the entries were great, my favorite was the minis

in the snow with their presents.


----------



## Alex (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats! That was fun Marty!


----------



## BeckyG (Dec 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]*CONGRATULATIONS to All the Winners!!!* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*Marty, Great Contest!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Marty (Dec 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]You are all quite welcome! [/SIZE]

I'm so glad you enjoyed it

I'm already thinking that next year we should add another division just for decorated carts and driving horses if Mary Lou is up for it.

Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 18, 2008)

Sandi couldn't get this picture to post before the contest ended, but we wanted to share it anyway.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 19, 2008)

JourneysEnd said:


> Sandi couldn't get this picture to post before the contest ended, but we wanted to share it anyway.


Wow, that costume looks like a lot of work. If you made it, you're very skilled.



Cute picture.


----------



## Sandee (Dec 20, 2008)

OH, my gosh, Marty. Just got the "prize". Are you psychic? I have a "village" set up and I don't have a barn! Thank you, thank you. Now I feel like I really owe this site. I've loved it from the start as it's been so helpful and such friendly people. You are a dear.


----------



## christina_ski (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Marty,

I got the box a few days ago and was trying to be a good girl and wait till Christmas. But this morning just couldn't stop myself! I love it! This little barn is now lighting up my room and making it feel that much more like Christmas.

Thank you Marty! Can't wait for next year contest


----------

